# IPObservations 4 The Helper and Purposes of Protection Dog Training



## Vislor (Nov 14, 2012)

Episode 4 goes out to all the Helpers out there who make IPO possible. Let the world know what they do - share, comment, subscribe and all that good stuff! 

IPObservations 4 The Helper and Purposes of Protection Dog Training - YouTube


----------

